# Newbie from South Central Alaska- Tartan 27



## AKBarratt (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all,
This website has been a huge help in making my recent purchase of Tartan 27 hull #459. She is a fixer-upper, but will be a part-time liveaboard while I fix it up and convert to Electric Aux Drive.
I work as a Wiper/Oiler on the Alaska State Ferrys in Prince William Sound and Southwest Alaska.

Bryan Barratt
Seldovia Alaska


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey! nice to hear from you, Why electric? How will the cold treat that? Good boat!..Dale


----------



## AKBarratt (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, The seller had a new 2gm in it. I couldn't swing what he wanted with new engine so I bought it sans' engine.

Thought about a outboard well, but don't want to cut up the boat. I will only be sailing around local out of harbors, so I only enough power to get in/out. No long cruising for a while. Cold isn't really to much problem, if charged and left to trickle, batteries stay warm enough. Learned that at home, we are off grid.

besides, always wanted to convert something to electric Only fuel I'll burn on the boat is for the stove.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I suppose, now all you need to find is a electric golf cart......Fore! ..Dale


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. You got her at Whittier or Seward?


----------



## AKBarratt (Feb 18, 2012)

Will have in at Seldovia and Cordova.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcom AKBarratt.
I like your choice of boat! 
We have a T 27 Owners group on Yahoo if you are interested: T27Owners : Tartan 27 Owners Yahoo Group
I bet you have some interesting currents up there. There is another T27 owner up in the Bay of Fundy with similar current strengths. 
I also bet it is beautiful up there.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Guess you don't have much choice but to have a boat.


----------



## AKBarratt (Feb 18, 2012)

I have options, as I work on the ships that service our community, but Having our own seaworthy boat is a big deal. Now to learn to Sail her.


----------



## deckofficer (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,

I used to live in Valdez. Also work (retired) Maritime industry, MM&P CMA grad. I will repower with electric, and have (3) electric vehicles.


----------



## Jane Hubbard (Oct 7, 2015)

We just acquired a Tartan 27 Hull #461....just two after yours!  We can't wait to sail her this spring, as we live in New Hampshire and she just got hauled onto land. But we are looking forward to cleaning her up a bit and keeping an eye out for a new diesel. She has a 9.9 outboard mounted at the moment.


----------

